
CS Student choosing China over Silicon Valley after graduation - chairmanwow
https://medium.com/@Tim_Blumberg/why-im-going-to-china-after-i-graduate-before-working-in-tech-162a5ffdc5b4#.beb0c22df
======
acedinlowball
This person sounds really obesssed with themselves... Particularly this part:

> I want to build companies and products that effect the way that humanity
> interact with each other. I want to maximize our utilization of existing
> infrastructure and provide economically sensible choices for consumers to
> contribute to a future of widespread human collaboration.

This kid is so in love with himself....

~~~
zaccus
Sounds like a pretty standard (if vague) purpose statement to me.

------
npiazza83
I would love to see more foreign voices in China and one day I hope one of
them will be able to tell us, "Yes, Virginia, you can start a company in
China."

For now there is only one repeated refrain coming out of entrepreneurs who
wanted to start their success in Beijing:
[http://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/magazine/mark-kitto-
youll-...](http://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/magazine/mark-kitto-youll-never-
be-chinese-leaving-china)

